# Window Treatments, HELP!!!



## Th3r3sa (Jan 20, 2013)

I would also like to add that I am on a budget and can not afford custom drapery. I would like something I can get at a store and put up myself


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think all you need is a soft homemade swag valance. You can pick up the material at a local fabric store and the hardware at a home center. Here a picture of one I did in my daughters room. It's a more rustic look on a much smaller window but it gives you the general idea. On yours you can hang it on a rod or or for a more elegant use scones similiar to the picture below. I would make the sides hang at least 3/4 the way down. To perpare the fabric just fold it accodian fashion in about 3 inch pleats. :thumbup:


----------



## Th3r3sa (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestion... with it being a longer window, should I do multiple swoops or just one? (not sure how to describe it, but hopefully you k now what I mean by swoops:laughing And how would I do multiple? With separate pieces of fabric or one long piece?


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I would do one swoop, what is the approx width 72" ?. If you did two, you would still use one piece of fabric


----------



## Th3r3sa (Jan 20, 2013)

bobtheblindguy said:


> I would do one swoop, what is the approx width 72" ?. If you did two, you would still use one piece of fabric


Yes, 72', good eye. I will try it out. Thank you!


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Bob's suggestion. I've done that in almost all my rooms on the 1st floor. Although I purchased premade valances. But in 2 of our bedrooms, I made the curtains myself by choosing sheets that have nice patterns that not only matched the room, but can create a nice valance. I also bought king flat sheets and made comforter covers to match.

I have a sheer covering my window above my door and a top valance as Bob showed, but ours isn't as large as your window, nor is it placed where it effects our privacy.


----------

